# Kibble Nibble - has anyone tried it?



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Removing Hunter's front teeth has left him unable to play with some of his favorite toys because he can't grab or hold anything . So, I am in search of some new toys for him that are both educational and fun!! I was looking at the kibble nibble - has anyone tried it?Premier Kibble Nibble chew toy on sale at MyPamperedPupz.com


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't have that one, but we like most any Premier food toy.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with Jackie!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When my Bichon got old and lost some teeth, we taught her to nudge and push a ball around with her nose.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Erin, have you tried a baby Kong? Maybe Hunter can hold it with his paws and lick with his tongue?? 

I haven't tried the Nina Ottosson toys, but that sounds like something Hunter could paw at to get the treat.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't tried that toy, but it looks fun!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently saw the kibble nibble in person and I have concerns about the size of it. They do not have a smaller size and would like to get other's opinions. I don't want Hunter to be unable to use this item as it is labeled for dogs over 20 pounds and it is rather large.


----------

